# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง aมีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น ถึง 20 ขั้น โทร : 085-1143953,083-0687588.

## janny789

บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง เอ มีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น ถึง 20 ขั้น

บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A 
บันไดทรง A สามารถขึ้นลงได้ทางเดียว
บันไดทรง A ทำจากอลูมิเนียมคุณภากพดี
บันไดทรง A ผ่านกรรมวิธีป้องกันการเกิดคราบดำ 
บันไดทรง A ยางรองขาบันไดผลิตจากโพลิเมอร์ 
ซึ่งเป็นฉนวนช่วยต้านกระแสไฟฟ้าและกันลื่นขณะใช้งาน
บันไดทรง A สามารถรับน้ำหนักได้ถึง 150 กก.
บันไดทรง A มีความสูงให้เลือกตั้งแต่ 3-8 ฟุต 
บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A ทำมาจากอลูมิเนียหนา 1.8 มม. 
ซึ่งเป็นบันไดที่หนาที่สุด
บันไดทรง A ได้รับมาตรฐาน มอก. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม LD-SK 03
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น (LD-SK 03)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น (LD-SK 03)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 03
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 58 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 43 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง H 95 ซม.

LD-SK 04
บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 4 ขั้น (LD-SK 04)
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 4 ขั้น (LD-SK 04) 
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 4 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 04
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 4 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 4 ขั้นความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 46 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 4 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 67 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 4 ขั้น ความสูง H 120 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 5 ขั้น (LD-SK 05)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 5 ขั้น (LD-SK 05) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 05
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 49 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 5 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 79.7 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง H 148 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 6 ขั้น (LD-SK 06)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 6 ขั้น (LD-SK 06) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 6 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 06
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 52 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 6 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 89.8 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง H   180 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น (LD-SK 07)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น (LD-SK 07) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 07
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าB2 55 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 97.8 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง H   209 ซม.

บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น (LD-SK 08)
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น (LD-SK 08) 
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 08
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 58 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 103.2 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง H  223.9 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น (LD-SK 09)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น (LD-SK 09) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 09
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 62 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 124.1 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น ความสูง H  265 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 10 ขั้น (LD-SK 10)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 10 ขั้น (LD-SK 10) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 10 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 10
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 10 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 10 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  65 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 10 ขั้น ระยะกาง W  128.6 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 10 ขั้น ความสูง H  269 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น (LD-SK 11)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น (LD-SK 11) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   LD-SK 11
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1  32.5 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 68 ซม
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น ระยะกาง W  146.1 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น ความสูง H 324 ซม.

บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น (LD-SK 12)
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น (LD-SK 12) 
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 12
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 68 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 146.1 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้นความสูง H 324 ซม.

บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น (LD-SK 13)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น (LD-SK 13) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 13
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1  32.7 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 75.2 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 152.6 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น ความสูง H 388.5 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 14 ขั้น (LD-SK 14)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 14 ขั้น (LD-SK 14) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 14 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 14
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 14 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 14 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  78.9 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 14 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 195 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 14 ขั้น ความสูง H 416 ซม.

บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 15 ขั้น (LD-SK 15)
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 15 ขั้น (LD-SK 15) 
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 15 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 15
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 15 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 15 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  81.8 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 15 ขั้น ระยะกาง W  220 ซม.
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 15 ขั้น ความสูง H 444.5 ซม.บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น (LD-SK 16)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดบันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น (LD-SK 16) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 16
บันไดอลูมิเนีียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1  32.7 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  85 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น ระยะกาง W  220 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น ความสูง H  477 ซม.

บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 17 ขั้น (LD-SK 17)
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 17 ขั้น (LD-SK 17) 
บันได  บันไดทรง A ขนาด 17 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 17
บันได  บันไดทรง A ขนาด 17 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม.
บันได  บันไดทรง A ขนาด 17 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  88 ซม.
บันได  บันไดทรง A ขนาด 17 ขั้น ระยะกาง W  221 ซม.
บันได  บันไดทรง A ขนาด 17 ขั้น ความสูง H 507.2 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น (LD-SK 18)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น (LD-SK 18) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 18
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  91.4 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 241.2 ซม
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น ความสูง H 535.4 ซม.

บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น (LD-SK 19)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น (LD-SK 19) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 19
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  94 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 243.5 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น ความสูง H 567 ซม.

บันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 20 ขั้น (LD-SK 20)
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 20 ขั้น (LD-SK 20) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 20 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 20
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 20 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 20 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  97.8 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 20 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 255.2 ซม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 20 ขั้น ความสูง H 596.1 ซม.
สนใจบันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทุกชนิด ติดต่อ 089-1468234,085-1143953,086-3362597.
บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A ราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 3 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 4 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 5 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 6 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 7 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 8 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 9 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 10 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 11 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 12 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 13 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 14 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 15 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 16 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 17 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 18 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 19 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 20 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 3 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 4 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 5 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 6 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 7 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 8 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 9 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 10 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 11 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 12 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 13 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 14 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 15 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 16 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 17 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 18 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 19 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 20 ขั้นบันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 3 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 4 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 5 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 6 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 7 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 8 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 9 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 10 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 11 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 12 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 13 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 14 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 15 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 16 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 17 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 18 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 19 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 20 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดทรง A 5 ขั้น,บันไดทรง บันไดทรง A หกขั้น,บันไดทรง A เจ็ดขั้น,
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดติดล้อ,บันทรง a สไลด์ สองตอน,บันทรง a สไลด์ สามตอน,บันไดพาด ,บันไดทุกชนิด ติดต่อ 089-1468234,085-1143953,086-3362597.
บันไดติดล้อ,บันไดเข็นติดล้อ,บันไดติดล้อสั่งทำ ติดต่อ 086-3362597
บันไดติดล้อรุ่น เอสที ซีรีส์
บันไดเข็นติดล้อทำจากเหล็กพ่นสี แข็งแรง
บันไดติดล้อของเราเหมาะสำหรับการนำสินค้าขึ้นลงจากชั้นวาง
บันไดติดล้อของเรามีราวกันตกเพื่อความปลอดภัยในการทำงาน
บันไดเข็นติดล้อขั้นบันไดเป็นเหล็กแผ่นลายตีนไก่
บันไดติดล้อของเราสามารถสั่งทำตามความต้องการของลูกค้า
บันไดเข็นติดล้อ ติดล้อยาง 6 นิ้ว ล้อตาย 2 ล้อ ล้อเป็นติดเบรค 2 ล้อ
บันไดติดล้อของเรา รับน้ำหนักได้ 150 กก.
บันไดติดล้อ มีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น ถึง 8 ขั้น

บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (ST 3)
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 3 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A   183 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B   91.5 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C   76.3ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D  76 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E  121.9 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU  5 นิ้ว
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก   150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (ST 5)
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 5
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A   243.9 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B  91.5 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C   137.2ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D  76 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E  167.6 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU  167.6 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 5 นิ้ว  150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม
 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น (ST 6)
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 6
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง A   274.4 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง C   167.7ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   76 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้าง E  167.6 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU    5 นิ้ว
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความจุ	350 กิโลกรัม
 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น (ST 7)
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า    ST 7
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง A    305.6 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง C    198.6ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   76 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   167.6 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU   5 นิ้ว
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก   150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม
 
บันไดรถเข็นเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น (ST 8)
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า    ST 8
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง A   335.3 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง C    228.6 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้าง D  76 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   167.6 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU   5 นิ้ว
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความจุ	 350 กิโลกรัม
 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (SK 3) สีครีม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า	LT3
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A    102 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C    65.2ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    51 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   91.5 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได   50 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ	5 นิ้ว  
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก	200 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ	 350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ	47 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (SK 5) สีน้ำเงิน
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า	 SK 5
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A    189 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B    153 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C	126.5ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   31.7 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    102 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได    50 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ	 5 นิ้ว
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก	 150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ	 200 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ    54 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (LT 3) สีครีม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า	LT 3
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A   113.6ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B   102.2 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C    73ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   71.5 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    107 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได    50 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ	5 นิ้ว   
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ  47 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (LT 5) สีน้ำเงิน
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า	  LT 5
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A    204 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B    157.3 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C	128.3ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    48.6 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    107 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได    50 ซม.
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ	5 นิ้ว
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ	350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ    54 กิโลกรัม
 
http://www.hereweare.co.th/%e0%b8%9a...4%e0%b8%a5.htm
 
http://www.kuihengpattana.com/%E0%B8...B8%A1sanki.htm
http://www.xn--42cg4bk3chd4fc0hdr5gy...2%E0%B8%A1.htm
http://www.xn--12cgjao6dtb8cq4hc5d1c...2%E0%B8%A1.htm
http://www.xn--l3cgebc8bbhcy1g0b5bp0...2%E0%B8%A1.htm 
สนใจบันไดติดล้อ,บันไดทรง A,บันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์ 2 ตอน,บันไดพาดสไลด์ 3 ตอน,บันไดพับได้อเนกประสงค์, บันไดหนีไฟทุกชนิด,บันไดลิง,089-1468234,086-3362597,085-1143953,086-0687588.
 

บันไดติดล้อ,บันไดเข็นติดล้อ,บันไดติดล้อสั่งทำ ติดต่อ 085-1143953
บันไดติดล้อรุ่น ST ซีรีส์
บันไดติดล้อผลิตจากเหล็กพ่นสี แข็งแรง
บันไดติดล้อเหมาะสำหรับการนำสินค้าขึ้นลงจากชั้นวาง
บันไดเข็นติดล้อมีราวกันตกเพื่อความปลอดภัยในการทำงาน
บันไดเข็นติดล้อขั้นบันไดเป็นเหล็กแผ่นลายตีนไก่
บันไดติดล้อของเราสามารถสั่งทำตามความต้องการของลูกค้า
บันไดติดล้อ ติดล้อยาง 6 นิ้ว ล้อตาย 2 ล้อ ล้อเป็นติดเบรค 2 ล้อ
บันไดติดล้อของเรา รับน้ำหนักได้ 150 กก.
บันไดเข็นติดล้อ มีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น ถึง 8 ขั้น
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (ST 3)
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 3 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A   183 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B   91.5 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C   76.3ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   76 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   121.9 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU   5 นิ้ว
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (ST 5)
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 5
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A   243.9 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B  91.5 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C   137.2ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   76 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   167.6 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU   167.6 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 5 นิ้ว   150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น (ST 6)
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 6
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง A   274.4 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง C   167.7ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    76 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   167.6 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU 5 นิ้ว
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความจุ 350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น (ST 7)
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า    ST 7
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง A 305.6 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง B 91.5 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง C 198.6ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    76 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    167.6 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU    5 นิ้ว
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น (ST 8)
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า    ST 8
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง A   335.3 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง C    228.6 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   76 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    167.6 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU    5 นิ้ว
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความจุ  350 กิโลกรัม
 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (SK 3) สีครีม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LT3
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A    102 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B 91.5 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C 65.2ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D 51 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    91.5 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได    50 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ 5 นิ้ว  
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก  200 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ  350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ  47 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (SK 5) สีน้ำเงิน
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  SK 5
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A 189 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B 153 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C  126.5ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    31.7 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E 102 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได 50 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ  5 นิ้ว
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก   150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ  200 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ 54 กิโลกรัม

บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (LT 3) สีครีม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LT 3
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A   113.6ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B   102.2 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C    73ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    71.5 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E 107 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได 50 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ 5 นิ้ว   
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ  47 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (LT 5) สีน้ำเงิน
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   LT 5
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A 204 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B 157.3 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C  128.3ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D 48.6 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E 107 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได 50 ซม.
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ 5 นิ้ว
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 150 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ 350 กิโลกรัม
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ    54 กิโลกรัม
 
http://www.hereweare.co.th/%E0%B8%9A...2%E0%B8%A1.htm
 
http://www.hereweare.co.th/%e0%b8%9a...4%e0%b8%a5.htm
 
http://www.kuihengpattana.com/%E0%B8...B8%A1sanki.htm
 
http://www.xn--42cg4bk3chd4fc0hdr5gy...2%E0%B8%A1.htm
 
http://www.xn--12cgjao6dtb8cq4hc5d1c...2%E0%B8%A1.htm
 
http://www.xn--l3cgebc8bbhcy1g0b5bp0...2%E0%B8%A1.htm
สนใจบันไดติดล้อ,บันไดทรง A,บันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์ 2 ตอน,บันไดพาดสไลด์ 3 ตอน,บันไดพับได้อเนกประสงค์, บันไดหนีไฟทุกชนิด,บันไดลิง,089-1468234,085-1143953,086-3362597,086-0687588.
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดติดล้อ,บันไดพาดและบันไดสั่งทำบันไดทรงเอ
บริษัทย่านลาดพร้าวจำหน่ายบันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดพาด,บันไดติดล้อ,บันไดทรงเอ พาดสไลด์สองตอน,บันไดทรงเอ สไลด์สามตอน,บันไดหนีไฟบันไดสั่งทำบันไดทุกรุ่นทุกแบบบันไดอลูมิเนียม
บันไดทรงเอ ขึ้นลงทางเดียว ขนย้่ายสะดวกใช้อลูมิเนียมเกรด เอได้รับมาตรฐาน มอก.
บันไดอลูมิเนียมของเราใช้อลูมิเนียมชั้นเยี่ยมซึ่งได้ผ่านกรรมวิธีปัองกันการเกิดคราบดำซึ่งจะช่วยเพิ่มความแข็งแรงบันไดเข็นติดล้อ
บันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอนปลายขาปรับรูปแบบตามลักษณะการใช้งานได้ 2 ลักษณะคือขาบันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอนแบบฟันปลาฉลามและขาบันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอนแบบขายางผลิตจากโพลิเมอร์บันไดพาดสไลด์2ตอน
ขาบันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอนแบบยางผลิตจากโพลิเมอร์ซึ่งเป็นฉนวนช่วยต้านกระแสไฟฟ้าและกันลื่นได้
ขาบันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอนแบบฟันฉลามสำหรับพื้นผิวขรุขระหรือพื้นผิวที่เป็นดินไม่เสมอกัน
บันไดอลูมิเนียมพับได้,บันไดรูดเก็บได้,บันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอน,บันไดทรงเอสไลด์สามตอน,บันไดทุกอย่างของเราใช้อลูมิเนียมอย่างดี
บันไดเข็นติดล้อทำจากเหล็กพ่นสีมีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น  จนถึง 5 เมตร สามารถสั่งทำได้
รับทำบันไดหนีไฟทุกประเภท เช่นบันไดหนีไฟตามคอนโดมีเนียมและบันไดหนีไฟตามหอพักบันไดทรงเอสไลด์3ตอน
บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอขึ้นลงทางเดียวมีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น ถึง 20 ขั้นบันไดของเราทำจากอลูมิเนียมชั้นดี
บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอขึ้นลงทางเดียวของเราเป็นบันไดทำจากอลูมิเนียมชั้นดีหนาถึง 1.8 มม.
บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอเรามีทั้งรุ่นบันไดอลูมิเนียมพร้อมถาดวางเครื่องมือและบันไดอลูมิเนียมพร้อมมือจับ บันไดของเราทำจากอลูมิเนียมชั้นดี
บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอมีถาดเครื่องมือก็มีสองรุ่นเป็นรุ่นบันไดอลูมิเนียมถาดวางเครื่องมือพร้อมมือจับและเป็นรุ่นถาดวางเครื่องมือ
บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอขึ้นลงทางเดียวมีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น มีบันไดแฟนตาซี เป็นแบบที่มี ดีไซน์ มีสีสรรสวยงาม บันไดของเราทำจากอลูมิเนียมชั้นดี
บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอขึ้นลงสองทางมีตั้งแต่ 4 ขั้น ถึง 8 ขั้น บันไดของเราสามารถปรับเป็นบันไดพาดได้ด้วย
บันไดพาดตอนเดียว มีตั้งแต่ 9 ฟุต ถึง 19 ฟุต บันไดพาดตอนเดียว สามารถรับน้ำหนักได้ถึง 150 กก.
ส่วน บันไดพาดสองตอนมีตั้งแต่ 16 ขั้นถึง 28 ขั้น บันไดพาดสองตอน สามารถรับน้ำหนักได้ถึง 150 กก.
และ บันไดทรงเอ สไลด์สามตอนมีตั้งแต่ 2.9เมตร.จนถึง 4.18 เมตร บันไดทรงเอ สไลด์สามตอน สามารถรับน้ำหนักได้ถึง 150 กก.
บันไดพับเก็บได้สามารถพับได้ถึง 15 แบบ และมีรุ่นวางเพลทอลูมิเนียมได้ บันไดพับเก็บได้ทำจากอลูมิเนียมเกรด A
บันไดอลูมิเนียมพาดรูดเก็บได้มีความสูงตั้งแต่  2 เมตร  ถึง 2.6 เมตร บันไดของเราทำจากอลูมิเนียมชั้นดีรับน้ำหนักได้ถึง 150 กก.สะดวกที่จะพกพา
สนใจ บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดพาด,บันไดติดล้อ,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอน,บันไดทรงเอ สไลด์สามตอน,บันไดหนีไฟ บันไดสั่งทำบันไดทุกรุ่นทุกแบบ ติดต่อ 089-1468234,085-1143953,082-9662214,080-2825182,086-3362597

----------


## janny789

บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง A  
บันไดทรง A สามารถขึ้นลงได้ทางเดียว 
บันไดทรง A ทำจากอลูมิเนียมคุณภากพดี 
บันไดทรง A ผ่านกรรมวิธีป้องกันการเกิดคราบดำ  
บันไดทรง A ยางรองขาบันไดผลิตจากโพลิเมอร์  
ซึ่งเป็นฉนวนช่วยต้านกระแสไฟฟ้าและกันลื่นขณะใช้งาน 
บันไดทรง A สามารถรับน้ำหนักได้ถึง 150 กก. 
บันไดทรง A มีความสูงให้เลือกตั้งแต่ 3-8 ฟุต  
บันไดทรง A ทำมาจากอลูมิเนียหนา 1.8 มม.  
ซึ่งเป็นบันไดที่หนาที่สุด 
บันไดทรง A ได้รับมาตรฐาน มอก.  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม LD-SK 03 
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น (LD-SK 03) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น (LD-SK 03) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม, บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 03 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 58 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 43 ซม.  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง H 95 ซม. 
LD-SK 04 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 4 ขั้น (LD-SK 04) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 4 ขั้น (LD-SK 04)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 4 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 04 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 4 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 4 ขั้นความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 46 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 4 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 67 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 4 ขั้น ความสูง H 120 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (LD-SK 05) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม, บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (LD-SK 05)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม, บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 05 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม.  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม, บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 49 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม, บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 79.7 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม, บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง H 148 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 6 ขั้น (LD-SK 06) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 6 ขั้น (LD-SK 06)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 6 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 06 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 52 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 89.8 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง H   180 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น (LD-SK 07) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น (LD-SK 07)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 07 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าB2 55 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 97.8 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง H   209 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น (LD-SK 0Cool 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น (LD-SK 0Cool  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 08 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 58 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 103.2 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง H  223.9 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น (LD-SK 09) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น (LD-SK 09)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 09 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 62 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 124.1 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 9 ขั้น ความสูง H  265 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 10 ขั้น (LD-SK 10) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 10 ขั้น (LD-SK 10)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 10 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 10 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 10 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 10 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  65 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 10 ขั้น ระยะกาง W  128.6 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 10 ขั้น ความสูง H  269 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น (LD-SK 11) 
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น (LD-SK 11)  
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   LD-SK 11 
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1  32.5 ซม. 
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 68 ซม 
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น ระยะกาง W  146.1 ซม. 
บันได บันไดทรง A ขนาด 11 ขั้น ความสูง H 324 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น (LD-SK 12) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น (LD-SK 12)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 12 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 68 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 146.1 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 12 ขั้นความสูง H 324 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น (LD-SK 13) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น (LD-SK 13)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 13 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1  32.7 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2 75.2 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 152.6 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 13 ขั้น ความสูง H 388.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 14 ขั้น (LD-SK 14) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 14 ขั้น (LD-SK 14)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 14 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 14 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 14 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 14 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  78.9 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 14 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 195 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 14 ขั้น ความสูง H 416 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 15 ขั้น (LD-SK 15) 
บันไดอลูมิเนี่ยม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 15 ขั้น (LD-SK 15)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 15 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 15 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 15 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 15 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  81.8 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 15 ขั้น ระยะกาง W  220 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 15 ขั้น ความสูง H 444.5 ซม.บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น (LD-SK 16) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดบันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น (LD-SK 16)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LD-SK 16 
บันไดอลูมิเนีียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1  32.7 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  85 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น ระยะกาง W  220 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 16 ขั้น ความสูง H  477 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 17 ขั้น (LD-SK 17) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 17 ขั้น (LD-SK 17)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 17 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 17 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 17 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 17 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  88 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 17 ขั้น ระยะกาง W  221 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 17 ขั้น ความสูง H 507.2 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น (LD-SK 1Cool 
บันไดทรง เอ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น (LD-SK 1Cool  
บันไดทรง เอ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 18 
บันไดทรง เอ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม. 
บันไดทรง เอ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  91.4 ซม. 
บันไดทรง เอ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 241.2 ซม 
บันไดทรง เอ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 18 ขั้น ความสูง H 535.4 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น (LD-SK 19) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น (LD-SK 19)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 19 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  94 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 243.5 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง เอ ขนาด 19 ขั้น ความสูง H 567 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม 
บันไดทรง A ขนาด 20 ขั้น (LD-SK 20) 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 20 ขั้น (LD-SK 20)  
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 20 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  LD-SK 20 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 20 ขั้น ความกว้าง B1 32.7 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 20 ขั้น ความกว้างด้านล้าง B2  97.8 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 20 ขั้น ระยะกาง W 255.2 ซม. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม ,บันไดทรง A ขนาด 20 ขั้น ความสูง H 596.1 ซม. 
สนใจบันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดทุกชนิด ติดต่อ 085-1143953,089-1468234,086-
3362597. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A ราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 3 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บัน
ไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 4 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 5 ขั้นราคา
ประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 6 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 7 ขั้น
ราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 8 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 9 
ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 10 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 
11 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 12 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง 
A 13 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 14 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิ
เนียมทรง A 15 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 16 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บัน
ไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 17 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 18 ขั้นราคา
ประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 19 ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 20 
ขั้นราคาประหยัด,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 3 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 4 ขั้น,บันได
อลูมิเนียมทรง A 5 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 6 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 7 
ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 8 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 9 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง 
A 10 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 11 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 12 ขั้น,บันได
อลูมิเนียมทรง A 13 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 14 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 
15 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 16 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 17 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิ
เนียมทรง A 18 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 19 ขั้น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 20 
ขั้นบันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 3 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 4 ขั้นราคาโรง
งาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 5 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 6 ขั้นราคา
โรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 7 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 8 ขั้น
ราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 9 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 10 
ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 11 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 
12 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 13 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 
14 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 15 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 
16 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 17 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 
18 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 19 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรง A 
20 ขั้นราคาโรงงาน,บันไดทรง A 5 ขั้น,บันไดทรง บันไดทรง A หกขั้น,บันไดทรง A 
เจ็ดขั้น, 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดติดล้อ,บันทรง a สไลด์ สองตอน,บันทรง a สไลด์ สาม
ตอน,บันไดพาด ,บันไดทุกชนิด 085-1143953,089-1468234,086-3362597. 
บันไดติดล้อ,บันไดเข็นติดล้อ,บันไดติดล้อสั่งทำ ติดต่อ 086-3362597 
บันไดติดล้อรุ่น ST ซีรีส์ 
บันไดติดล้อทำจากเหล็กพ่นสี แข็งแรง 
บันไดเข็นติดล้อเหมาะสำหรับการนำสินค้าขึ้นลงจากชั้นวาง 
บันไดติดล้อมีราวกันตกเพื่อความปลอดภัยในการทำงาน 
บันไดติดล้อขั้นบันไดเป็นเหล็กแผ่นลายตีนไก่ 
บันไดติดล้อสามารถสั่งทำตามความต้องการของลูกค้า 
บันไดติดล้อ ติดล้อยาง 6 นิ้ว ล้อตาย 2 ล้อ ล้อเป็นติดเบรค 2 ล้อ 
บันไดติดล้อ รับน้ำหนักได้ 150 กก. 
บันไดเข็นติดล้อ มีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น ถึง 8 ขั้น 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (ST 3) 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 3  
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A   183 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B   91.5 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C   76.3ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D  76 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E  121.9 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU  5 นิ้ว 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก   150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (ST 5) 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 5 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A   243.9 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B  91.5 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C   137.2ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D  76 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E  167.6 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU  167.6 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 5 นิ้ว  150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม 

บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น (ST 6) 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 6 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง A   274.4 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง C   167.7ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   76 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้าง E  167.6 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU    5 นิ้ว 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความจุ 350 กิโลกรัม 

บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น (ST 7) 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า    ST 7 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง A    305.6 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง C    198.6ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   76 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   167.6 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU   5 นิ้ว 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก   150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม 

บันไดรถเข็นเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น (ST Cool 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า    ST 8 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง A   335.3 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง C    228.6 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้าง D  76 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   167.6 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU   5 นิ้ว 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความจุ  350 กิโลกรัม 

บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (SK 3) สีครีม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LT3 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A    102 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C    65.2ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    51 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   91.5 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได   50 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ 5 นิ้ว   
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 200 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ  350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ 47 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (SK 5) สีน้ำเงิน 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  SK 5 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A    189 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B    153 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C 126.5ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   31.7 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    102 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได    50 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ  5 นิ้ว 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก  150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ  200 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ    54 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (LT 3) สีครีม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LT 3 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A   113.6ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B   102.2 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C    73ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   71.5 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    107 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได    50 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ 5 นิ้ว    
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ  47 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (LT 5) สีน้ำเงิน 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   LT 5 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A    204 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B    157.3 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C 128.3ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    48.6 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    107 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได    50 ซม. 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ 5 นิ้ว 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ 350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดรถเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ    54 กิโลกรัม 

http://www.hereweare.co.th/%e0%b8%9a
%e0%b8%b1%e0%b8%99%e0%b9%84%e0%b8%94%e0%b8%95
%e0%b8%b4%e0%b8%94%e0%b8%a5%e0%b9%89%e0%b8%ad
%e0%b8%9a
%e0%b8%b1%e0%b8%99%e0%b9%84%e0%b8%94%e0%b9%80
%e0%b8%82%e0%b9%87%e0%b8%99%e0%b8%95%e0%b8%b4
%e0%b8%94%e0%b8%a5.htm

http://www.kuihengpattana.com/%E0%B8%9A
%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%99%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AD
%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B9%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B4%E0%B9%80
%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%A1sanki.htm 
http://www.xn--
42cg4bk3chd4fc0hdr5gycucl.com/%E0%B8%9A
%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%99%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AD
%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B9%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B4%E0%B9%80
%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%A1.htm 
http://www.xn--
12cgjao6dtb8cq4hc5d1cdv6ic8jyagf.com/
%E0%B8%9A
%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%99%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AD
%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B9%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B4%E0%B9%80
%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%A1.htm 
http://www.xn--
l3cgebc8bbhcy1g0b5bp0dygrcl.com/%E0%B8%9A
%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%99%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AD
%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B9%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B4%E0%B9%80
%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%A1.htm  
สนใจบันไดติดล้อ,บันไดทรง A,บันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์ 2 ตอน,บันไดพาดสไลด์ 3 
ตอน,บันไดพับได้อเนกประสงค์, บันไดหนีไฟทุกชนิด,บันได
ลิง,089-1468234,086-3362597,085-1143953,086-0687588. 


บันไดติดล้อ,บันไดเข็นติดล้อ,บันไดติดล้อสั่งทำ ติดต่อ 089-1468234 
บันไดติดล้อรุ่น ST ซีรีส์ 
บันไดเข็นติดล้อทำจากเหล็กพ่นสี แข็งแรง 
บันไดเข็นติดล้อเหมาะสำหรับการนำสินค้าขึ้นลงจากชั้นวาง 
บันไดติดล้อของเรามีราวกันตกเพื่อความปลอดภัยในการทำงาน 
บันไดติดล้อขั้นบันไดเป็นเหล็กแผ่นลายตีนไก่ 
บันไดเข็นติดล้อสามารถสั่งทำตามความต้องการของลูกค้า 
บันไดเข็นติดล้อ ติดล้อยาง 6 นิ้ว ล้อตาย 2 ล้อ ล้อเป็นติดเบรค 2 ล้อ 
บันไดติดล้อของเรา รับน้ำหนักได้ 150 กก. 
บันไดติดล้อของเรา มีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น ถึง 8 ขั้น 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (ST 3) 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 3  
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A   183 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B   91.5 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C   76.3ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   76 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   121.9 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU   5 นิ้ว 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (ST 5) 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 5 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A   243.9 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B  91.5 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C   137.2ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   76 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   167.6 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU   167.6 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 5 นิ้ว   150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น (ST 6) 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   ST 6 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง A   274.4 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความสูง C   167.7ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    76 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความกว้าง E   167.6 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU 5 นิ้ว 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 6 ขั้น ความจุ 350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น (ST 7) 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า    ST 7 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง A 305.6 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง B 91.5 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความสูง C 198.6ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    76 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    167.6 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU    5 นิ้ว 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก    150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 7 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดเข็นติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น (ST Cool 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า    ST 8 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง A   335.3 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง B    91.5 ซม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความสูง C    228.6 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้าง D   76 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    167.6 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ PU    5 นิ้ว 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 8 ขั้น ความจุ  350 กิโลกรัม 

บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (SK 3) สีครีม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LT3 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A    102 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B 91.5 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C 65.2ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D 51 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E    91.5 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได    50 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ 5 นิ้ว   
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก  200 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ  350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ  47 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (SK 5) สีน้ำเงิน 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า  SK 5 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A 189 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B 153 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C  126.5ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    31.7 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E 102 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได 50 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ  5 นิ้ว 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก   150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ  200 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ 54 กิโลกรัม 

บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น (LT 3) สีครีม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า LT 3 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง A   113.6ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง B   102.2 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความสูง C    73ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง D    71.5 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้าง E 107 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได 50 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ 5 นิ้ว    
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น ความจุ    350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 3 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ  47 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น (LT 5) สีน้ำเงิน 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น รหัสสินค้า   LT 5 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง A 204 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง B 157.3 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความสูง C  128.3ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง D 48.6 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้าง E 107 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความกว้างขั้นบันได 50 ซม. 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ขนาดล้อ 5 นิ้ว 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น บรรทุกน้ำหนัก 150 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น ความจุ 350 กิโลกรัม 
บันไดติดล้อ ขนาด 5 ขั้น น้ำหนัก สุทธิ    54 กิโลกรัม 

http://www.hereweare.co.th/%E0%B8%9A
%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%A3%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AD
%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B9%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B4%E0%B9%80
%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%A1.htm 

http://www.hereweare.co.th/%e0%b8%9a
%e0%b8%b1%e0%b8%99%e0%b9%84%e0%b8%94%e0%b8%95
%e0%b8%b4%e0%b8%94%e0%b8%a5%e0%b9%89%e0%b8%ad
%e0%b8%9a
%e0%b8%b1%e0%b8%99%e0%b9%84%e0%b8%94%e0%b9%80
%e0%b8%82%e0%b9%87%e0%b8%99%e0%b8%95%e0%b8%b4
%e0%b8%94%e0%b8%a5.htm

http://www.kuihengpattana.com/%E0%B8%9A
%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%99%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AD
%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B9%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B4%E0%B9%80
%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%A1sanki.htm 

http://www.xn--
42cg4bk3chd4fc0hdr5gycucl.com/%E0%B8%9A
%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%99%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AD
%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B9%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B4%E0%B9%80
%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%A1.htm 

http://www.xn--
12cgjao6dtb8cq4hc5d1cdv6ic8jyagf.com/
%E0%B8%9A
%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%99%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AD
%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B9%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B4%E0%B9%80
%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%A1.htm 

http://www.xn--
l3cgebc8bbhcy1g0b5bp0dygrcl.com/%E0%B8%9A
%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%99%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%AD
%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%B9%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B4%E0%B9%80
%E0%B8%99%E0%B8%B5%E0%B8%A2%E0%B8%A1.htm 
สนใจบันไดติดล้อ,บันไดทรง A,บันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์ 2 ตอน,บันไดพาดสไลด์ 3 
ตอน,บันไดพับได้อเนกประสงค์, บันไดหนีไฟทุกชนิด,บันได
ลิง,089-1468234,086-3362597,085-1143953,086-0687588. 
บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดติดล้อ,บันไดพาดและบันไดสั่งทำบันไดทรงเอ 
บริษัทย่านลาดพร้าวจำหน่ายบันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดพาด,บันไดติดล้อ,บันไดทรงเอ พาด
สไลด์สองตอน,บันไดทรงเอ สไลด์สามตอน,บันไดหนีไฟบันไดสั่งทำบันไดทุกรุ่นทุกแบบบัน
ไดอลูมิเนียม ,
บันไดทรงเอ ขึ้นลงทางเดียว ขนย้่ายสะดวกใช้อลูมิเนียมเกรด เอได้รับมาตรฐาน มอก. ,
บันไดอลูมิเนียมของเราใช้อลูมิเนียมชั้นเยี่ยมซึ่งได้ผ่านกรรมวิธีปัองกันการเกิดคราบดำซึ่ง
จะช่วยเพิ่มความแข็งแรง,บันไดเข็นติดล้อ 
,บันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอนปลายขาปรับรูปแบบตามลักษณะการใช้งานได้ 2 
ลักษณะคือขาบันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอนแบบฟันปลาฉลามและขาบันได
พาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอนแบบขายางผลิตจากโพลิเมอร์บันไดพาดสไลด์2ตอน 
ขาบันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอนแบบยางผลิตจากโพลิเมอร์ซึ่งเป็นฉนวนช่วยต้าน
กระแสไฟฟ้าและกันลื่นได้ 
ขา,บันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอนแบบฟันฉลามสำหรับพื้นผิวขรุขระหรือพื้นผิวที่เป็น
ดินไม่เสมอกัน 
,บันไดอลูมิเนียมพับได้,บันไดรูดเก็บได้,บันไดพาด,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอน,บันไดทรงเอ
สไลด์สามตอน,บันไดทุกอย่างของเราใช้อลูมิเนียมอย่างดี 
,บันไดเข็นติดล้อทำจากเหล็กพ่นสีมีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น  จนถึง 5 เมตร สามารถสั่งทำได้ 
รับทำ,บันไดหนีไฟทุกประเภท เช่น,บันไดหนีไฟตามคอนโดมีเนียมและ,บันไดหนีไฟตาม
หอพัก,บันไดทรงเอ สไลด์3ตอน 
,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอขึ้นลงทางเดียวมีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น ถึง 20 ขั้น,บันไดของเราทำจากอลูมิ
เนียมชั้นดี 
,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอขึ้นลงทางเดียวของเราเป็น,บันไดทำจากอลูมิเนียมชั้นดีหนาถึง 1.8 
มม. 
,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอเรามีทั้งรุ่น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมพร้อมถาดวางเครื่องมือและ,บันไดอลูมิ
เนียมพร้อมมือจับ ,บันไดของเราทำจากอลูมิเนียมชั้นดี 
บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอ,มีถาดเครื่องมือก็มีสองรุ่นเป็นรุ่น,บันไดอลูมิเนียมถาดวางเครื่องมือ
พร้อมมือจับและเป็น,บันไดทรงเอรุ่นถาดวางเครื่องมือ 
,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอ,ขึ้นลงทางเดียวมีตั้งแต่ 3 ขั้น มี,บันไดแฟนตาซี เป็นแบบที่มี ดีไซน์ 
มีสีสรรสวยงาม ,บันไดของเราทำจากอลูมิเนียมชั้นดี 
,บันไดอลูมิเนียมทรงเอ,ขึ้นลงสองทางมีตั้งแต่ 4 ขั้น ถึง 8 ขั้น ,บันไดของเราสามารถปรับ
เป็น,บันไดพาดได้ด้วย 
,บันไดพาดตอนเดียว มีตั้งแต่ 9 ฟุต ถึง 19 ฟุต ,บันไดพาดตอนเดียว สามารถรับน้ำหนัก
ได้ถึง 150 กก. 
ส่วน บันไดพาดสองตอนมีตั้งแต่ 16 ขั้นถึง 28 ขั้น ,บันไดพาดสองตอน สามารถรับน้ำหนัก
ได้ถึง 150 กก. 
, บันไดทรงเอ สไลด์สามตอนมีตั้งแต่ 2.9เมตร.จนถึง 4.18 เมตร ,บันไดทรงเอ สไลด์สาม
ตอน สามารถรับน้ำหนักได้ถึง 150 กก. 
,บันไดพับเก็บได้สามารถพับได้ถึง 15 แบบ และมีรุ่นวางเพลท,อลูมิเนียมได้ ,บันไดพับเก็บ
ได้ทำจากอลูมิเนียมเกรด A 
,บันไดอลูมิเนียมพาดรูดเก็บได้,มีความสูงตั้งแต่  2 เมตร  ถึง 2.6 เมตร ,บันไดของเราทำ
จาก,อลูมิเนียมชั้นดีรับน้ำหนักได้ถึง 150 กก.สะดวกที่จะพกพา 
สนใจ บันไดอลูมิเนียม,บันไดพาด,บันไดติดล้อ,บันไดพาดสไลด์สองตอน,บันไดทรงเอ 
สไลด์สามตอน,บันไดหนีไฟ บันไดสั่งทำบันไดทุกรุ่นทุกแบบ ติดต่อ 089-1468234,085-
1143953,082-9662214,080-2825182,086-3362597

----------

